# North Korea threatens China with nuclear war



## Confounding (Mar 31, 2016)

That's a good way to not be a country anymore. 

WPK lays out scathing new approach in relations with China

The Workers’ Party of North Korea has recently issued a document from Pyongyang to provincial bodies that condemns Beijing for taking part in UN sanctions against the North and openly rallies Party members toward nuclear conflict with China.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 31, 2016)

If North Korea were a person, it would be Donald Rump.  All bigmouth swagger, no substance, threatens everybody around it, goes bankrupt and denies it, and flips the fuck out when somebody dares to not-worship it.


----------



## I amso IR (Mar 31, 2016)

North Korea insists on selling "woof" tickets. Someone, somewhere is going to buy one, NK needs to understand that! After all, China is the northern border and South Korea is the southern border with only NK in between. Japan is a couple hours away and the Seventh Fleet is off shore. Woof, woof, woof!


----------



## eddiew (Mar 31, 2016)

Why doesn't some one tell NK that the next time they threaten any country with nukes their country will look like a desert in a week


----------



## I amso IR (Mar 31, 2016)

eddiew said:


> Why doesn't some one tell NK that the next time they threaten any country with nukes their country will look like a desert in a week



You just did, for whatever good that might be. Besides, they already know that. Barking dog, get it?


----------



## Anong (Apr 1, 2016)

China is North Korea's best ally
I don't think DPRK wants make a nuclear war against China!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 1, 2016)

I can't believe Un hasn't been droned yet.


----------



## I amso IR (Apr 1, 2016)

Anong said:


> China is North Korea's best ally
> I don't think DPRK wants make a nuclear war against China!



With friends like that, who needs an enemy? And don't kid yourself, China is all for China. North Korea is a raw and open sore on China's butt.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 1, 2016)

NK has declared China a "hated enemy," and has warned its people to prepare "to chew on the roots of plants" again as during the famine that killed so many in the 1990s. Meanwhile, kim jung un has gotten so fat he has to walk with a cane now. Insane.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 1, 2016)

North Korea labels CHINA 'detested enemy' after they join UN sanction


----------



## waltky (Apr 5, 2016)

Lil' Kim can mount nukes on missiles now...

*N Korea able to mount nuclear warhead on missile: Seoul*
_April 6, 2016 — South Korea has determined that North Korea is capable of mounting a nuclear warhead on its medium-range Rodong ballistic missile, which could reach all of the South and most of Japan, a senior government official said late last night._


> The government’s assessment, shared in a background briefing with representatives of foreign news media here, followed a recent claim by North Korea that it had “standardised” nuclear warheads small enough to be carried by ballistic missiles.  Until yesterday, South Korean government officials, like most of their American counterparts, had played down that claim.  Although the South Korean government official noted that Pyongyang was still years away from building a nuclear-tipped intercontinental ballistic missile that could target the continental United States, he added that South Korea had no evidence that the North had deployed such nuclear-tipped Rodong missiles.
> 
> The assessment came hours after a report published by a US research institute said that recent satellite images have shown “suspicious” activity at North Korea’s main nuclear site at Yongbyon, which could mean reprocessing is under way to produce more plutonium for atomic bombs.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Apr 7, 2016)

Lil' Kim pissin' his neighbors off...

*Report: North Korea circulating counterfeit Chinese bills*
_April 6, 2016  -- North Korea could be counterfeiting Chinese currency and the fake bills are in circulation in several Chinese cities._


> North Korea is deploying "three killer weapons," and one of them is counterfeit currency, Hong Kong-based Phoenix Television reported.  Pyongyang is also using other illegal means, weapons and drug trafficking, to earn money in Russia and Japan, according to Phoenix.  The Hong Kong television network reported North Korea also has "world-class" counterfeiting technology capable of manufacturing U.S. dollars and Japanese yen, in addition to the yuan.  In the Chinese city of Dalian, falsified bank notes were identified as North Korean, Chinese state news website Global Times reported March 28.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*China restricts trade with N Korea over nuclear tests*
_Thu, Apr 07, 2016 - China has banned most imports of North Korean coal and iron ore, the country’s main exports, in a significant increase in pressure on the North under UN sanctions against its nuclear and missile tests._


> China buys an estimated two-thirds of impoverished North Korea’s exports, making Beijing’s cooperation essential for trade penalties approved by the UN Security Council last month to succeed.  North Korean leader Kim Jong-un has intensified nuclear activities in defiance of UN sanctions, conducting his country’s fourth nuclear test in January and test-firing missiles.  In a sign of frustration with its ally, China signed onto Security Council sanctions last month that include mandatory inspections of cargo bound to and from North Korea.  The council called on all countries to “redouble their efforts” to enforce the sanctions.  The latest Chinese restrictions announced on Tuesday ban most imports of North Korean coal, iron ore, gold, titanium, vanadium and rare earths — a key revenue source for the mineral-rich North.
> 
> The CIA estimated North Korea’s 2013 exports at US$4.4 billion, with 65 percent of that going to China and the bulk of it made up of mineral sales.  Some imports for civilian use will be allowed so long as they are not connected to nuclear or missile programs, the Chinese Ministry of Commerce said.  It gave no indication how large such purchases might be.  The announcement also banned sales of jet fuel to North Korea, but said civilian aircraft would be allowed to refuel during flights to China.  US President Barack Obama and Chinese President Xi Jinping (習近平) promised to cooperate to promote denuclearization of the Korean Peninsula during a nuclear security conference last week in Washington.
> 
> ...



Related:

*North Korea releases video of simulated attack on Seoul*
_April 5, 2016 -- North Korea released a video of a simulated attack on Seoul, less than two weeks after the country produced a film showing an imaginary nuclear attack on Washington, D.C._


> The video was published Monday on the website DPRK Today, Newsweek reported.  Titled, "If the ultimatum goes unanswered," the computer-generated images show missiles fired from road-mobile launchers, which then destroy key buildings in Seoul, including the presidential Blue House.  In previous statements, North Korea had said the Blue House should be destroyed and did not rule out the assassination of South Korean President Park Geun-hye.
> 
> The video included dated archival footage of North Korean soldiers riding on tanks as guns are fired, Yonhap reported.  The footage ends with the dramatic statement, "Everything will turn into ashes."  In late March, North Korea had released a video showing a similar attack on Washington. The U.S. capital is depicted as being destroyed by a submarine-launched nuclear missile.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 8, 2016)

Post your own words sometimes.


----------



## waltky (Apr 21, 2016)

Granny says, "Dat's right - dat oughta make lil' Kim sit up an' take notice...




*China deploying troops along North Korea border*
_April 20, 2016 - Beijing’s military is worried North Korea could soon conduct its fifth nuclear test._


> China is deploying troops along its border with North Korea, as Pyongyang could be preparing a fifth nuclear test ahead of its Seventh Party Congress in May.  The Information Center for Human Rights and Democracy, a nongovernmental organization in Hong Kong, announced Wednesday that Beijing has dispatched 2,000 soldiers along the border, South Korean news service Newsis reported.  China has previously deployed troops along its border with North Korea.
> 
> In January after Pyongyang announced a "successful" hydrogen bomb test, China reportedly sent 3,000 soldiers to its northeastern region, and also sent troops during the North-South land mine provocation last August. In late 2013, China also dispatched troops in response to the execution of Kim's uncle-in-law, Jang Sung Taek.  The center also said more Chinese military personnel were stationed at two major observation posts, and the guards are acting as lookouts 24 hours a day.
> 
> ...



See also:

*North Korea procuring Iranian missile technology, Israeli analyst says*
_April 20, 2016  -- A solid-fuel rocket engine North Korea tested in March was built with technology from Iran, an Israeli analyst said._


> Tal Inbar, of Israel's Fisher Institute for Air and Space Strategic Studies, said Pyongyang has also made significant progress in developing ballistic missile technology, Voice of America reported Tuesday.  Inbar made the statements at a congressional briefing addressing the "ballistic axis," a reference to Iran's and North Korea's space program.  The analyst also said a significant portion of North Korean missile technology was being shared with Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Related:

*North Korea SLBM launch successful, South Korean source says*
_April 19, 2016  -- A submarine-launched ballistic missile North Korea tested in early April may have been successful, despite early reports the device may have failed during testing._


> The projectile was launched from 20 meters below water from a 1,800-ton Sinpo-class submarine, South Korean news network Channel A reported.  A South Korean military official said the SLBM flew about 200 meters vertically, off the eastern coast of North Korea near the port city of Sinpo.  In previous reports, South Korean sources had claimed the SLBM launch, which took place April 6, was likely a failure.
> 
> Moon Geun-sik, a former South Korean Navy captain, told Channel A satellite imagery was used by the military to acquire the information.  Last August, Moon had said North Korea's deployment of a large fleet of submarines could be seen as a way of creating a distraction when launching a simultaneous attack against major ports and facilities in South Korea.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 21, 2016)

Post your own words.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 6, 2016)

Confounding said:


> That's a good way to not be a country anymore.
> 
> WPK lays out scathing new approach in relations with China
> 
> The Workers’ Party of North Korea has recently issued a document from Pyongyang to provincial bodies that condemns Beijing for taking part in UN sanctions against the North and openly rallies Party members toward nuclear conflict with China.



Those statements create subterfuge to cause us to feel safe... and have a false sense of security. NK is hopelessly coupled with China.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 6, 2016)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> ...... NK is hopelessly coupled with China.




More than China would like, but not so much.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 6, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > ...... NK is hopelessly coupled with China.
> ...



You are almost exactly right. Right, It is "more than China would like." However, both countries are IMHO totally stoked about the relationship.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 6, 2016)

Confounding said:


> That's a good way to not be a country anymore.
> 
> WPK lays out scathing new approach in relations with China
> 
> The Workers’ Party of North Korea has recently issued a document from Pyongyang to provincial bodies that condemns Beijing for taking part in UN sanctions against the North and openly rallies Party members toward nuclear conflict with China.


What a joke.

N.Korea is China's puppet and also R&D lab.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 6, 2016)

Anong said:


> China is North Korea's best ally
> I don't think DPRK wants make a nuclear war against China!



I do not think but a handful of Chinese are worried about ANY kind of threat from NK. _Of course_, they are true allies. As true as it gets. The only other allies in the world that could be that close is the U.S. and the U.K.

The wars going on for the last ten plus years would make anyone think that nuclear war is out the door for any country. It is personal now, and if a large war breaks out, it will undoubtedly be 100% conventional. The least possible nuclear exchange in the world would be between NK and China.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 6, 2016)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...






Absolutely not.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 6, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > That's a good way to not be a country anymore.
> ...







Nope


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 6, 2016)

Confounding said:


> That's a good way to not be a country anymore.
> 
> WPK lays out scathing new approach in relations with China
> 
> The Workers’ Party of North Korea has recently issued a document from Pyongyang to provincial bodies that condemns Beijing for taking part in UN sanctions against the North and openly rallies Party members toward nuclear conflict with China.



How do they get such documents from such a secretive country? I mean, Kim Jong-FatBoy killed some guy with an anti-aircraft gun according to someone, and he reappeared a year later. They simply don't know much of what is going on. 

Perhaps this is the South merely making noises to try and turn China against the North.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 6, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Absolutely not what? I said you were almost totally correct.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 6, 2016)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> ... _Of course_, they are true allies. As true as it gets. The only other allies in the world that could be that close is the U.S. and the U.K.......




Not even close.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 6, 2016)

North Korea transfers tanks to Chinese border


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 6, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > ... _Of course_, they are true allies. As true as it gets. The only other allies in the world that could be that close is the U.S. and the U.K.......
> ...



Your reactions and reasoning are impeccable.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 6, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Confounding said:
> ...



They are playing rope-a-dope.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 6, 2016)

Pogo said:


> If North Korea were a person, it would be Donald Rump.  All bigmouth swagger, no substance, threatens everybody around it, goes bankrupt and denies it, and flips the fuck out when somebody dares to not-worship it.


Kids, gotta love 'em...


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 6, 2016)

Anong said:


> China is North Korea's best ally
> I don't think DPRK wants make a nuclear war against China!


It does have entertainment value...


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 7, 2016)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...




Nope


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 7, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



They are playing 20 questions.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 7, 2016)

Your information is far outdated


----------

